# Smoking multiple meats at once



## cdyba (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey guys.

I was hoping to smoke some pork ribs along with a beef brisket at the same time. Is this recommended? I don't have a large smoker(bullet type) and I know various woods go best with different meats so I am hesitant...and very inexperienced. I have smoked a total of 2 briskets and 2 pork shoulders, 3 of the 4 being successful. Please give me any and all the advice you can.

Thanks

Chris

Go Gators


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 29, 2014)

cdyba said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I was hoping to smoke some pork ribs along with a beef brisket at the same time. Is this recommended? I don't have a large smoker(bullet type) and I know various woods go best with different meats so I am hesitant...and very inexperienced. I have smoked a total of 2 briskets and 2 pork shoulders, 3 of the 4 being successful. Please give me any and all the advice you can.
> 
> ...


Chris 

People smoke different meats at one time with no problems.Just remember to always keep your poultry from dripping on other meat.If you plan to use a strong wood like mesquite you will want to be selective on what meat you smoke.I would not mix fish with anything but I would not smoke or eat fish any way hahahahahah

I smoked Beef and Pork with different rubs on sunday with fig wood both types had great flavor.

Dan


----------



## cdyba (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Dan.

Any other woods you recommend for a simultaneous brisket and pork ribs?

Chris


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 29, 2014)

cdyba said:


> Thanks Dan.
> 
> Any other woods you recommend for a simultaneous brisket and pork ribs?
> 
> Chris


Chris 

Go up to the search in the upper left corner type in wood it has some great info there.Where I live I have to use wood you will not be able to get your hands on.Being a beginner I would stay with fruit woods as you do test smokes.I only use fruit woods mostly.

Dan


----------



## big griz (Aug 2, 2014)

Chris,

In addition to the fruit woods, you can also use pecan.  It's a little stronger but seems to work with just about everything without overpowering it.  I love pecan and cherry mixed!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 2, 2014)

Big Griz said:


> Chris,
> 
> In addition to the fruit woods, you can also use pecan. It's a little stronger but seems to work with just about everything without overpowering it. I love pecan and cherry mixed!


I concur...Pecan falls right in between Fruit Wood and Hickory in intensity, so it is pretty universal. Maple is a good choice and don't overlook Oak. It is fairly mild but is commonly used and easily accessible. Lots of folks use Hickory for both Beef and Pork, but can be a little strong for the unaccustomed. The nice thing about Cherry is it gives a beautiful Mahogany color to meats. Lastly a great combo is Apple and Hickory...JJ


----------

